# Cold Blood



## Yesminde (Oct 24, 2007)

A friend of mine has just started running a Planescape-setting-oriented game with me as one of the players. Since he is busier than I am, I'm writing up the logs.  

Here's the first one.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (Oct 24, 2007)

That's quite good; it's an interesting story, and you write well. However, you would probably get more readers if you posted the text in this thread, rather than linking to a blog. 

I look forward to more.

BD


----------



## Yesminde (Oct 25, 2007)

I would, but these things are LONG, (4K+ characters) and they're already on both my blog and Obsidian Portal.  If you liked this one, you may want to check out the writeups for my psionics game as well.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (Oct 25, 2007)

Yesminde said:
			
		

> I would, but these things are LONG, (4K+ characters) and they're already on both my blog and Obsidian Portal.  If you liked this one, you may want to check out the writeups for my psionics game as well.




Nah, 4K isn't too long. There a number of storyhour authors, me included, that regularly post updates exceeding 5k words in length. But hey, whatever you're comfortable with.

I'm not a huge psionics fan, but I'll give your other write-ups a look.

BD


----------



## Yesminde (Oct 31, 2007)

Session 2 is now up.


----------



## Yesminde (Nov 7, 2007)

Session 3.  Big round of applause for my secondary character, Haden.  We're developing quite an interesting group.


----------



## Yesminde (Nov 17, 2007)

Session 4


----------



## Yesminde (Nov 28, 2007)

After a short break, we return with Session 5


----------



## Yesminde (Dec 5, 2007)

Here's Session 6 now.


----------



## Yesminde (Dec 17, 2007)

Session 7


----------



## Yesminde (Dec 29, 2007)

I got behind on my writeups, but here is Session 8, along with some RP posts I wrote, and a post the GM wrote about some NPC's.


----------



## Yesminde (Jan 12, 2008)

Session 9 is now up, too.


----------



## Yesminde (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's Session 10


----------



## Yesminde (Jan 23, 2008)

Session 11 now up


----------



## Yesminde (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is Session 12


----------

